
Show HN: Woyera – Data Cleaning and QA API - asharma327
http://www.woyera.com
======
asharma327
Hi all, OP here. I hate both Data Cleaning and QA so I built an API and Web
App to do it in a straightforward way. Feel free to ask questions and give
feedback

